# Extreme Speed internet



## Fastlane247 (Apr 7, 2004)

:up: Hi all I just wanted to say i love where i live because i have shaw extreme speed internet which is the fastest cable internet speed i have ever seen. It has up to 5mb download speeds and let me tell you that is no joke when i download from the internet i have hit speeds of well over 2000kb/s all the time..... and it is so cheap to get as well. If anyone lives in an area that you can get shaw extreme speed internet i highly recommend you get it ..... it is so worth it. :up:


----------



## Rachael9286 (Jul 12, 2004)

thanks


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello.

That is most intersting. On southern Vancouver Island I pay $49.18 for a connection. Shaw offer a Lite Speed but to my knowledge not an 'Extreme'.

Whereabouts are you? How much does it cost you?

What is the ping speed to your Shaw ISP? An average? Mine varies between a min of 24ms and 40ms.

Cheers.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi, I see you have High-Speed Xtreme - 1 and you are in Vancouver. Sounds fabulous.
and is hopefully guaranteed cos their broadband speeds on the Island get slower as the demand rises.

5 Mb download Speed* 
1 MB upload Speed* 
Shaw Email Filter for managing junk email 
7 personal email address and 10 BM web space per email address 
2 IP Addresses 
Secure and reliable access 
Always on connection 
24/7/365 technical support & service calls included 
Webmail - global access to email 
Access to Shaw's customizable homepage http://start.shaw.ca 
Constant network performance monitoring

* Shaw has accomplished this speed increase by accelerating the modem speed to 5 megabits downstream and 1 megabit upstream with new low latency cable modem technology. Cable modem speeds and real life internet speeds may vary depending upon sites visited or activity on the public Internet.


----------



## baggiho (Jul 1, 2004)

I wonder to know whether has 5mb internet in Toronto.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

I think not, baggiho. Here is the link:http://shaw.webworx.ca/xtreme-I.htm


----------



## baggiho (Jul 1, 2004)

Thank you for your informaiton, aarhus2004.

I also used shaw several year ago in Toronto. After the network exchange with rogers, there is no shaw cable internet in here.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Ah, so the territory has been divied up between the two giants. Bad for we consumers. Great for the giants.

Cheers, baggiho.


----------

